# Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm



## Der"C"Mensch (2. April 2012)

*Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*

Hey Com,

ich würde mir gerne ein kleines Feedback zu meinem PasswortGenerator holen, damit ich noch mehr Features einbauen kann 

Danke 

mfg
Der"C"Mensch


----------



## Der"C"Mensch (2. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines Bild noch


----------



## DiabloJulian (2. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*

Sieht sehr gut aus, klein und kompakt.


----------



## Axel_Foly (2. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*

was ich gerne an so einer software hätte wäre vl noch eine Speicherfunktion. Also das ich reinschreibe für was ich das PW benutze, da ich mir solche generrirten passwörter sowieso nicht merken kann. sollte natürlich dann auch noch verschlüsselt sein und vl über ein masterpasswort abrufbar ... 
nur so ne idee ...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*

@Axel  Ist ne GUte Idee


----------



## Rosigatton (2. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*

Ja abba, das Passwort verschlüsseln und wieder und wieder? Die paar Titties auf´m Rechner brauch ich nich verschlüsseln. Es sei denn, es ist der Gemeinschaftsrechner, an den alle gehen.
Den musste dann eh regelmäßig neu aufsetzen.
Ich meinte Axel F. 
Eine etwas größere Datei hätte ich ja auch, die ich gerne Verschlüsseln würde. Abba schei..egal. What shells. Ordentlich verstecken extern!


----------



## Axel_Foly (2. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*

@Rosigatton:

dachte dabei mehr an eine Verschlüsselte Passwortliste die gleich beim Programm mit dabei ist. 

Software um ein paar Titties zu verschlüsseln gibts doch wie sand am meer ...


----------



## Koyote (2. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*

Da sollte auf jeden Fall noch die Auswahlmöglichkeit rein, dass sich ein Zeichen nicht wiederholt.


----------



## Skysnake (3. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*

NOT!

Hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung von krypthografie?

Damit machst du das Passwort unsicherer, weil du weniger Möglichkeiten hast, die du per BrutForce austesten musst...


----------



## Mashed (3. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*

Skysnake hat absolut recht. Wiederholungen machen die Passwörter scheinbar weniger zufällig, sind aber wichtig. Kleines Beispiel: 10 Zeichen, der Einfachheit halber nur die 26 Buchstaben des Alphabets. Ohne Wiederholungen gibt es (26 über 10)x10! = 19 275 223 968 000 Möglichkeiten.(von 26 10 ausgewählt mal der Anzahl an möglichen Anordnungen)
Mit Wiederholungen gibt es 26^10 = 141 167 095 653 376 Möglichkeiten, also mehr als 7 mal so viele. Mit längeren Passwörtern wird der Unterschied noch größer.


----------



## Skysnake (3. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*

Das sollte man eigentlich spätestens seit der Enigma wissen  

Die Briten hatten wegen so nem Bockmist überhaupt erst die Chance, das Ding zu knacken.


----------



## Koyote (4. April 2012)

Es handelt sich doch hier um einen passwortgenerator. Wenn man nunmal ein passwort ohne wiederholungen möchte, sollte es dies doch auch geben!?


----------



## Skysnake (4. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*

Damit machst du das PW aber unsicherer... 

Du schränkst damit halt den Raum der möglichen Passwörter extrem ein! 

So was ist eine verdammt schlechte Idee. 

Wenn sollte man eben selbst Wörterbücher nehmen und die eingegebenen Passwörter auf darauf prüfen, bzw. eben generische Passwörter automatisch erstelen lassen. Da kannste dann nämlich mit Wörterbüchern/Rainbowtables gar nichts anfangen.


----------



## Koyote (4. April 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Du schränkst damit halt den Raum der möglichen Passwörter extrem ein!



Kann man bei anderen einstellmöglichkeiten auch sagen.

Ich will mich da auch mit keinem anlegen, fände es nur praktisch.
Ggf fügt man es ein und setzt dann noch eine funktion ein, die sagt, wie sicher dass PW ist.


----------



## MaNT1S (4. April 2012)

*AW: Feedback zu Anfängerprogramm*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ... Wenn sollte man eben selbst Wörterbücher nehmen und die eingegebenen Passwörter auf darauf prüfen...




wäre doch auch noch nett, wenn man das generierte Passwort gleich noch gegen nen Wörterbuch prüfen lässt?
zb. eins von hier: crackers

Kann ja durch nen ganz blöden Zufall als Passwort auch "ABCDE12345" rauskommen....

also unsichere Passwörter garnicht erst ausgeben lassen


----------

